

Ask HN: Which tech specialities will be in greatest demand this coming decade? - mikemajzoub

Based upon your observations within the industry, which tech specialities do you believe will be in greatest demand this coming decade? (e.g. Machine Learning, Distributed Systems, Embedded Systems &#x2F; IoT, etc.) Why?
======
byoung2
Machine learning and big data analysis. There are going to be more and more
devices and apps spewing a firehouse of data, and someone needs to make sense
of that data. More importantly, computers will need to make decisions based on
that data.

~~~
gesman
Yes to that. Internet of things won't make any less data either :)

------
neelborooah
A decade is a long time in the tech world.

Machine learning and big data are already getting a lot of interest but if you
want to see trends, you can refer to companies like Google, Miscrosoft, and
Facebook investing humungous amounts of capital on forms of Virtual
Reality/Augmented Reality.

This has the potential to disrupt many industries if executed well and as a
result, specialists in those fields will be in high demand.

------
a3voices
Full stack web development using Javascript frameworks on the frontend and
backend.

------
gbrindisi
Formal verification skills for ASIC. Can't believe the IoT hype with the
current software, if there will be an IoT it will be build on hardware.

------
stoched
Quantum Computing

------
cymetica
Cognitive Biomimicry applied to extending human lifespan which will solve for
extended space travel.

